# Looking For A New Outback 25rss So. Cal



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, I live in So. Cal and am looking to upgrade from my 21' Trail Cruiser to possibly an Outback 25RSS or 28RSS. Looks like I only have 2 options locally - Stiers and Mike Thompson. Just wondering what others experiences were like when buying from one of the two (or other options) and what I would expect to pay. Also, what is your experience towing one of these, no sway, lots of sway, etc.. Thanks for your Feed back.

SurferZ


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

BTW, I just found this site by hunting around, I had the same type of thing for the trail cruiser - pretty cool- my props go to the creator!

SurferZ


----------



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello surferz, thanks for responding to my add. Yes I've been to Mike Thompsons about 5 times. They deal, but not much. I walked away from the bargaining table today and they haven't called me back. I'm looking for their Outback 21rs and it sounds like your looking for the 25. As far as price goes make sure you do your homework. My experience so far is: list price on most all their rigs is about 22- 24 unless you get a side slide along with your rear slide then it goes to about 26k. I got on rvtrader.com and pulled up a 2006 21rs for $15,200. I told Mike Thompsons Ill pay half your shipping and my final offer was 16,500. there's was 17,777, why should I pay so much more if there buying them for the same price?? Anyway, a guy today paid 18900 for a 21rs and I told him about this site. I met a guy who bought a 26rs just recently and paid 18300 from Mike Thompsons. My best friend walked out of Mike Thompsons about 1 year ago for 20,000 straight up and got the 26rs with tow package on his car and all the bells and whistles. Hope this helps, so far it hasn't got me a trailer. I wish the 21rs had a side slide also!!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, its all about the deal. My ideal price in around 18,500 with everything, this will take some doing from what I see. I figure 6k off the sticker. 
Looked at Lakeshore RV and the advertised price for an 06 25rss is 18.4k. So I will use that as the benchmark. Hope they call you back, sucks having to get the business but you gotta give it back too. RV's dont exactly "FLY " off the lot.
I see Stiers has one for 22k so MT should be able to easily come in for about 19k.
Did you try to play one against the other with them?

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi SurferZ and welcome to the Outbackers.

As far as Mike Thompson I've heard mixed reviews from some toyhauler owners about them. Low prices but mixed comments about service. There are some mobile service options in the greater LA area though.

You've found the Lakeshore bit so that's a great start for you.

We had a 28RSS, that another Outbacker now owns. It towed great, with an Equalizer hitch and Prodigy brake controller it was very smooth.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's some more leverage for you....

Clicky


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

If you would consider a "like new"
2005 model 25RSS I would like to sell mine. I just bought a 5th Wheel as I will be fulltiming soon. I live in Albuquerque so it's not too far from you.
It comes with a 6 year extended warranty and the WD hitch and sway control.
I will give you a good deal. No reasonable offer will be refused.
If interested give me a call 505-896-4761 or email [email protected]
Bob


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's input. Gonna go have my 1st encounter soon with MT.
Bob, thanks for the offer, really looking at the 2006 because of the larger tank sizes, I ve been living with 30-30-30 and its had its challenges.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I did buy my 25rss from Mike Thompson but the dealership is in Colton. They did come off the price some. I got mine out the door with reese WD hitch, brake contoller, two batteries and start up package for 19500 including tax and license this was in 2004. I just wish I had know more at the time. Have them upgrade the reese setup to the dual cam and have them upgrade the brake controller to a prodigy you will be much happier if you do. As far as warrenty, I only had mine in a couple of times and they were very good. They have replaced the little screw things on the inside for the slide and had them shipped to my house. They replaced a cracked outside shower door while I waited it took them 1 hour. Maybe I have been lucky but I called them ahead of time, made sure they had the parts on hand and made sure they would not waste my time. The Colton dealership has been very good with the service end. Hope this helps, Kirk 
One other thing the price you quoted from Lakeshore does it include shipping to So. Cal. ? If not you may want to add in about 2000 aprox. You may also want to look at the 25rss in New Mexico to save your self some money.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Lets hear for the VC! Got our TT from MT last Oct at the Pomona show. I now know we overpaid by about 2k. Oh well...lesson learned. We did get all the goodies, Prodigy, HP dual cam reese, twin batteries, full LP, etc. We dealt with Jacob down there. Nice kid. No feedback yet on the service ctr. Good luck man.

Andy in Camarillo.

Would two Outbacks in the same county qualify as a micro-rally?


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Andy, nice to see an Outbacker right down the road. Thanks for the input everyone. Gonna go do some dealing this week.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck with Thompsons. They're a massive dealer and if willing, capable of meeting or beating anybodys price in the same region. I bought my 28BHS from them at an outstanding price in October 2003. Fortunately I have never needed to take the rig back to their service department which is not highly esteemed by many.

Good Luck


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I bought my 28rss from MTs. I got the best deal from them about 19,500 with all the goodies and that was for the next model year. Stiers wanted $2,500 more for the same model but one model year older and had been on the lot for 212 days. I only had 1 warranty issue and I had it done at the local Keystone dealer so I have never had to deal with MT for service. I also tried Paul Everets in Fresno with very little luck.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Do either of you know how much you got off the sticker price?
You wont believe this but the sticker on the 25rss they have is about 26k!
Since you guys bought yours over 2 years ago the prices are bound to have gone up a bit. Just curious, I dont want to get taken to the cleaners.
I would like to drive on out of there under 20k.
Taking a trip to Michigan for a deal would be rough but I wouldn't count it out.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey SurferZ,

I can only tell you that you had better hope you never have to deal with MT for warranty issues. I could not possibly rate there service lower. They are plain crooks as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

H2oman -

Thanks for the heads-up, it would be a drag to haul my rig all the way back to MT anyways since I live in VC.
I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## FREDNSTACY (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey there. We just bought our 23 RS today. We really looked around and went from $21,000, ended up at $16,500. No doc fees, only state sales tax and $16 for title, registration. I see someone gave you the info on the dealership in Michigan. I spoke with them yesterday before our purchase and they were only $200 less than what we paid today but were going to charge $1,100 in shipping. I think if you can come close to their price, you are good. There were only 3 dealers within a 100 mile radius of us. One was 18,100, the other 19,800 and like I said I ended up at $16,500.

Some of the larger dealers charge sooooooooo much more, its crazy. Plus the guy we ended up buying from is a small operation and he said MSRP, sticker prices, etc. is basically crap. Those guys are making THOUSANDS selling at those prices. We all have to make money but lets be fair. Shop around. Good Luck


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice, sounds like you came in at the right price. Unfotunately California is known to be higher for Everything
Thanks for the comparison info, everyone's info is giving me a great baseline, I figure if they want to move some inventory I am ready to purchase. If they dont want my money then they lost a sale because they want to hold out.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

SurferZ said:


> Do either of you know how much you got off the sticker price?
> You wont believe this but the sticker on the 25rss they have is about 26k!
> Since you guys bought yours over 2 years ago the prices are bound to have gone up a bit. Just curious, I dont want to get taken to the cleaners.
> I would like to drive on out of there under 20k.
> ...


I believe my sticker was about 23,500 if I recall. So I don't have the exact number for you.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

I believe my sticker was about 23,500 if I recall. So I don't have the exact number for you.
[snapback]83646[/snapback]​[/quote]

Thanks for the info. You've got the 28rss and the sticker I saw recently was over 28k. Intersting the price would escalate over $4500 in 2 years, that about a 20% increase. 
All good notes, thank you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SurferZ....Welcome!!!

We have the 28RSS (I'm the guy that Y-Guy siad bought his Outback)

If you can swing it, get an Outback with the bunk house.....your kids love it.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

SurferZ,

We bought from MT in Colton about this time last year. I started by contacting them online via their "Quick Quote". They quoted me a price of about $18,500 from their Sante Fe Springs store. I used that quote to try and negotiate with Stiers RV in Bakersfield (closer to Lancaster) but they refused to budge from their price of $22,000. I guess they don't sell many RVs but when they do find some poor sucker they make alot of money. After making no headway with Stiers we decided to take advantage of a rainy day and go down to MT in Colton and take a look a the Outbacks. They had two 26RS's and the salesman didn't seem to care that I had already been talking with another of their salesmen in Sante Fe Springs. He even said he would beat their price and this seemed strange to me given they are the same dealership. I decided to name a price that I really didn't think they would accept since I would have been happy to keep our popup for awhile longer. My wife was the one that really wanted the Outback. I told them I would buy it for $17,500 and they said no way that was too low and all of the typical sales tricks. I said fine and packed the wife and kids in the truck and was about to leave when the salesman came running out and said alright but I was "Killing Them" and "They weren't making any money". Yeah Right!

So, MT will deal but you will still probably pay more than someplace like Lakeshore. This time of year is a fair time to be shopping but in another month they will probably be much less likely to negotiate. I didn't get anything extra from MT, I got the Equalizer hitch, tow mirrors and Prodigy brake controller online. I bought my batteries, dual Trojan 6V T105s, from a local battery shop and took them with me when I picked up the trailer. I've been to MT once for warranty service and I wouldn't recommend them. Most the items that I wanted them to take care of were minor and they didn't even get to them. They did put in a new fridge though to take care of the problem I had with the original one not working on AC power. I'll just fix the other items myself and I probably will never go back there for service since its 90 miles from home.

Good luck, you're definitely at the right place to get information.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks a ton, this is all great information. I am feeling more educated everyday.
I'll definitely send out an update when it concludes.
From everyones comments it is very clear that its not a good place for service.



MJRey said:


> SurferZ,
> 
> We bought from MT in Colton about this time last year. I started by contacting them online via their "Quick Quote". They quoted me a price of about $18,500 from their Sante Fe Springs store. I used that quote to try and negotiate with Stiers RV in Bakersfield (closer to Lancaster) but they refused to budge from their price of $22,000. I guess they don't sell many RVs but when they do find some poor sucker they make alot of money. After making no headway with Stiers we decided to take advantage of a rainy day and go down to MT in Colton and take a look a the Outbacks. They had two 26RS's and the salesman didn't seem to care that I had already been talking with another of their salesmen in Sante Fe Springs. He even said he would beat their price and this seemed strange to me given they are the same dealership. I decided to name a price that I really didn't think they would accept since I would have been happy to keep our popup for awhile longer. My wife was the one that really wanted the Outback. I told them I would buy it for $17,500 and they said no way that was too low and all of the typical sales tricks. I said fine and packed the wife and kids in the truck and was about to leave when the salesman came running out and said alright but I was "Killing Them" and "They weren't making any money". Yeah Right!
> 
> ...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My 2004 28BHS had a list price of 23-something in October 2003. I bought it from MT in Santa Fe Springs for 25% off that price which included the Reese dual cam system, brake controller & installation, and a start-up kit that included all the goodies you need to get started camping.

I have heard that some dealers wil create their own list price sheets so be wary of prices that seem out of line. I believe you could call Outback directly and ask for the factory list price.

Best of luck to you


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Jim, Thats a great idea to call Keystone. No harm getting a realworld MSRP


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Well I gave Keystone a call, unfortunately they were not willing to quote me a list price for any of the Outback units.
Guess its the manuf/dealer code. I explained to him that in some cases the difference bewteen dealers list prices were very substantial and he seemed surprised but I still couldnt get him to budge.
BTW - FYI - all of the weights/specs shown on thier official web site for Outbacks are quoted with all options included.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

SurferZ said:


> Well I gave Keystone a call, unfortunately they were not willing to quote me a list price for any of the Outback units.
> Guess its the manuf/dealer code. I explained to him that in some cases the difference bewteen dealers list prices were very substantial and he seemed surprised but I still couldnt get him to budge.
> BTW - FYI - all of the weights/specs shown on thier official web site for Outbacks are quoted with all options included.
> [snapback]83809[/snapback]​


Bummer! And kind of strange too. Every new trailer I see listed / reviewed in Trailer Life Magazine includes a list price. Including an Outback they once reviewed. And of course we see list prices for RV's everywhere else too. It helps the consumer get a general idea of what they're looking at. Is it a $50,000 rig, or a $25,000 one?

My Outback had an actual Outback window sheet just like a car that listed all the details about the rig, and a list price. If it was a fake, it was an elaborate fake.

I guess it doesn't matter though. Shop for the best out the door price and you're good to go. Good Luck!


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

MJRey,

I have had a similar experience with Stier's RV in Bakersfield,CA. I will not go there again. They had the 23RS on sale for 21K. I mentioned that I could probably get it out of town for less than 20K. He said " well then we probably aren't your dealer". I walked out before he could finish his thought. I am very fed up with them. Here I am with money in my pocket and they are refusing to give an inch. He also mentioned it was because all the extras that they give. Ten year structual warranty, ten annual inspections ( won't fix anything), I told him that I was smart enough to do that, starter kit(from what everybody has said, it's not worth anything anyways), roadside assistance should anything happen. Looks like I have to find a reputable dealer, if there is a thing.

Beerman


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Beerman,

I know it's frustrating but just forget them, that's the way theyv'e been doing business for many years now. They just wait for the buyers that haven't done their homework and then stick it to them. I still stop in there occasionally when I'm travelling to my parents in Visalia. It's a good place to let the kids use the bathroom and they have free popcorn and soda in their showroom. We look around a bit at the new trailers and then get back on the road.


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

We had a similar experience with Stier where they wouldn't deal on an overpriced USED trailer - unbelievable! I can't imagine they sell anything there. It was good for us, though, because that was before we were sold on Outback and we would have ended up with something VERY inferior.

We bought our 06 28rsds from MT in Santa Fe Springs a month ago and had a great experience. We got about 20% off list and they threw in the two batteries and the WD hitch and a friction sway control, but we wanted the dual cam HP, so he gave us a great deal on upgrading to that. Our salesman was Paul Staniec and he was great. I highly recommend him. We did all our negotiations on the phone and didn't even meet him 'til we went to pick it up. He was true to his word on everything and he REALLY went out of his way to make sure everything was perfect for our PDI. In fact, we were difficult because we told him we were showing up at 9am on a Fri (after driving 2.5 hours) and needed to be on the road, headed to the campground by 1pm (to avoid that misserable LA traffic on Fri with our NEW 30ft. trailer that we had never towed before, but we still hit traffic on the 91







). I even faxed him the Outbackers PDI checklist so he could be aware of the things we would be checking







He got the the sway control stuff installed before hand and it was ready to go. We checked everything and it was mostly perfect, but when I looked at the outside stove, it was a much chintzier model than the one on the display. He personally changed it out for us on the spot for the nicer model, and we were on the road and heading out of town by 1:30pm. We were very pleased. I can't vouch for the service dept at MT because we live too far away to use it, but we had a very good experience with Paul. If you are interesed, I can give you his cell #. If you see him, tell him Jeff and Rachel said "hi" action

BTW, the price Paul gave us was the same as if we had bought it from Lakeshore in MI and paid shipping out to CA, but without the hitch package and of course Lakeshore would not have included the same support with our PDI, and would have taken 6 weeks to get us the trailer. Edited to add: I said it was a month ago, but we really purchased the last week of Dec and picked it up in the middle of Jan.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Jeff & Rachel,

This is great information. Can you tell me what Lakeshore quoted you for shipping on the unit out to California?
So now, after you have brought it home, what problems have you had?

thanks.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Did they charge you extra for the WD hitch, Sway control and Brake controller?
Did they give you a Prodigy or some lesser brand.


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

SurferZ said:


> Did they charge you extra for the WD hitch, Sway control and Brake controller?
> Did they give you a Prodigy or some lesser brand.
> [snapback]84239[/snapback]​


OK, got my paperwork out... We had a Prodigy already from our tent-trailer setup, so we didn't need that. The package they included was all Reese equipment for WD and a single bar friction sway control. We upgraded to the Dual-cam HP and have been thrilled with it. That thing is rock-solid and with the great towing transmission on the Excursion, it pulls like a dream. We have had no problems except a screw in the flooring that is pushing up into the linoleum. We are taking it into our local dealing after we get back from our camping trip this weekend to get that fixed. It's still covered under warrenty. Not sure how they will fix it since the linoleum is all one piece, but hopefully they have a "way." I don't have an exact quote anymore on the shipping from Lakeshore, but they quoted us a price per mile. It worked out to about $2500 from MI to CA.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for the detail. We hope to have as positive an experience as you. Nice to see you are enjoying the only way to camp!
We cant wait to get into ours and go to our favorite dry camping spot.
Thanks again, I will send an update when we get farther along.


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

We did TONS of research online once we decided which model we wanted and I was so confused to see different "list" prices all over the country. At first I thought they were equipped differently, then I learned all Outbacks basically come "loaded." I could only surmise that the difference was due to shipping and the price differences did seem to be proportional to the distance from Indiana. With the cost of gas these days, I'm guessing this is a significant expense and that they figure it in to the "list" price. This also held true in comparing buying locally here in CA with buying from Lakeshore in MI and having it shipped here. It worked out about the same with all the discounts and things. Just my guess, though.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Makes sense. Everthing is relative, the bottom line is to go out and have fun once it is all over.
This site has been invaluable to getting "educated", and everyone here is constantly helping out or passing ideas, etc...
Just another plus to having an Ouback.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We bought our first outback from MT in Fountain Valley, we live about 3/4 mile from there. We offered 16k, said take it or leave it, and they took it. I was very happy with the sale. Their service couldn't be worse, however.

IMO, Mike Thompsons has a decent management, and horrible underlings. So if you have a problem, just go up the ladder a rung or two, and they'll fix things. I would buy from them again, but I wouldn't take my trailer there for so much as a tire pressure check, unless I wanted it to come back dirty and dented, 6 weeks later.

Kevin P.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We purchased our 5er from MT and was able to get them to come down 5k off their asking price.

As for service ... at their Fountain Valley facility ... it's been great. Ask for Hank (and take him in a good cigar.)

Mike


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Soon to arrive this week -
We just inked the deal on an 06' 25RSS in the Jasmine.
Details:
Negotiated our deal with MT for 19.2k +
Reese with Dual CAM sway
6 Volt batteries
-Replaced the Tekonsha Voyager with a Prodigy today.
-Burned some duckets at Camping world ( friggin place is a gold mine)

We are totally stoked! Just preparing for the PDI.

1st Mods:

Quickie Flush
wireless speakers
storage area modification
BBQ Grill attachment

Pics to come....

thanks again for everyones help!
SurferZ


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations







Hope to see you around the area soon. Plan 4-6 hrs. for your pdi and final paper at MT. Go early to avoid the 405 rush, 3.5 hrs to get ours home to Camarillo.

Safe journeys,

Andy


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go SurferZ,

Congrats and enjoy.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy Z


----------

